# French for ready mixed concrete?



## JimJamConfiture

Only ever lurked here but I'm a bit desperate and not sure who to turn to... Does anyone know the French term for ready mixed concrete, the type delivered out of a truck? And would anyone happen to know if it's possible to find an "only pay for what you lay" service in France (NE Brittany)? I believe the term in English is "volumetric mixer" which mix on site and are the type of truck shown on this website.

I could buy the constituent parts from somewhere like Bricomarcher but I used a calculator website and it reckons I need over 3 cubic metres, which would be a nightmare to mix on site.

Many thanks


----------



## Clic Clac

Les ReadyMix. 😊

Try 'Béton prêt à l'emploi' (BPE) in google.

You'll get a lot of adverts for small bags, but also bigger players like Cemex.Com who look like they may be able to help (but I've not used them).

*Here's another one. Again, never used them. 



Ready-mix concrete


----------



## Poloss

Look out if there's a "centrale à béton " near you.
A cement mixer truck is called a "toupie" in French 
Check their terms and conditions but if I remember rightly, they contain 6m2
But some deliver a "demi toupie" which would correspond to your project
Bon courage 

PS drivers will be in a hurry so make absolutely sure everything is ready so they can dump or pump the concrete exactly where you need it.
Forget asking them to fill 30 wheelbarrows one by one and wait patiently with a smile while you trundle them back and forth ...


----------



## Befuddled

And plan for the possibility of miscalculation and your formwork being full before the truck is empty. Have somewhere in mind for any excess to be dumped. The driver will take a dim view of having to return with anything left on board that is likely to set on the way back to the depot.


----------



## Crabtree

Mix it yourself by hand and get your abs back🏋️‍♂️


----------



## JimJamConfiture

Thanks all, this has been really helpful. We're all sorted, and I've been warned in no uncertain terms that I'll be paying for extra time on site and any concrete that needs to be disposed of! We'll have labourers and barrows on site, and I'm pretty confident in my calculations so all should be well (famous last words).

My abs are a lost cause I'm afraid, I blame the cheese.


----------



## Clic Clac

Nice one. Don't forget the photos. 😀


----------

